# Looking for some starter info



## David Van Asperen (Aug 18, 2020)

My 9 year old grandson Andrew has been spending some time with me in the shop. He's pretty good help and has some interest. His latest interest is blacksmihing. I have two blades ( when I can find them) hat are mostly add the handle type of project and we decided to add wood handles ,
I have looked some online at different knife sites , just info gathering. I have yet to find a place that will send out a paper carol of. I kinda want to sit down and leaf through a catolog with Andrew to judge his likes and interests , also I need basic info such as what all the different parts are called and knife making terminology etc. 
what are some good basic printed ( catolog or book or magazine) materials for the the very beginner .
Thanks in advance for your your valued time and info.


----------



## Tony (Aug 18, 2020)

@Wildthings


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 18, 2020)

Go here and you can order one of their paper catalogs. Download the digital version first to see if it is what you're after

USAKNIFEMAKER <------- click

I always thought this was a good page for info

JAYFISHER <------- click

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 19, 2020)

On the Youtube: Alec Steele, simplelittlelife, and green beetle. They not only show you how to do something, but explain the processes, tooling and most important - when they dork something up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Aug 20, 2020)

Jantz supply
Www.knifemaking.com

And google youtube for videos

If he gets serious there are a series of books available (print) that take you through with tons of pics i think there are 5 in the series now - if ur interested let me know i can send info very good to learn from (i did) from making basic blades (file work), affixing scales, making sheathes up to making damascus

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks to all for the good info and sorry for the late response 
I'll tell you 2020 sure can spew out some crap. 
Much appreciated assistance again my friends

Reactions: Like 1


----------

